# Feb 7-9 Atlanta to Washington,DC



## Guest_Bill Haithcoat (Feb 11, 2003)

Here is my report

I left Atlanta Friday night Feb. 7 for Washington,D.C.on the Crescent. Spent the day in Washington, came back Saturday night, back to ATL Sunday morning. Most of the trip went very well, some hitches at the first. I had known the train was 1 hour 14 minutes late earlier in the day before it got to Atlanta. Knowing it seldom makes up time between Birirmingham and Atlanta, I was surprised to see it come into Atlanta just one hour late. I thought, this is going to be great! But then there was no supervision (short staff) and most of us stampeded like cattle down the steps before it was actually announced. Unbelieveably some crew or staffers were telling us to go back up the stairs into the station---not just wait there---we were there too early. The reason for that became evident a few minutes later as somebody was carried away in a stretcher. So obviously there had been an illness or perhaps even death on the train...that is why they didn't want us out there yet--but there should have been better communication. We left 1 hr. 25 minutes late..

I had a good dinner in my room, blackened catfish. I'd give it a 90. My other meals I would give 100. I probably did not really know what to expect from that dish.Somewhere up the road we hit a barrel, of all things, and came to a screeching stop for about 30 minutes. We lost more time during the night, no idea how, as I slept quite well.

I usually get a 6 a.m. wake-up call and am in the diner for breakfast when it opens at 6:30. I was one of the first to arrive and was seated by myself, though a gentleman was seated by me just as I finished. Had my favorite, french toast and bacon. When I took a trip back in August, I felt things tasted kind of bland--not so this time....all the taste was back.Guess it depends on the chef but that August trip involved four trains.

We arrived Washington 1 hr. 48 minutes late. I was taking pictures of my train when the northbound Silver Star obligingly came in about 35-40minutes late,so I shot some of it as well. I did not have trouble taking photos, and this on a day of "orange" high alert in the nation's capital to boot. A couple of employees told me I was going to wrong way, away from the station.When I told them I was taking pictures I got no hassle. I happened to mention to my attendant before I got off that I would be taking pictures, just to guage his reaction and get his semi-approval and so that he could vouch that I was a legitimate passenger if it became necessary.

I visited the Kennedy Center and did some walking around the mall area. I have visited DC many times before but this was my first time at the Kennedy. DId not

see any actual performance, just checked out the building,etc.I did not take any shots of the Metro, felt that really would be inviting trouble..

I spent a lot of time checking out the station. Thought I d had done so before but found something new( to me ).... a sign pointing to Greyhound. I thought, "Has this become an inter-modal terminal?" I went to that location and found only Grayline tour buses. I asked at the information desk and they said the Greyhound referred to there was the Amtrak bus connection to Charlottesville. He said the Greyhound terminal, itself is a couple of blocks away I. had no desire to see that. But in the Grayline bus area, from the parking area beyond that I went way upstairs and got the best view of the yards I have ever seen I recommend it to anybody. Unfortunately I did not have my camera with me at that time..

Speaking of the station, the Acela Club Lounge was its usual inviting self. Only problem, the only snacks were the little goldfish things. They are ok but I have been there when there were some sinfully delicious muffins, breads, etc.

The weather and the snow the day before did not cause a problem Most places where I walked were sufficiently cleared off, etc.

Coming back the train was a little late in DC, left 16 minues late. Next morning we were 24 minutes early into Atlanta.. I woke at 3:30 a.m. and noticed we had just started moving, looking out the window , and even without my glasses, I knew I was looking at idle Carolinian equipment--which told me this was Charlotte, and we were now on time. My sleeping car attendant, Randy Wermers, did all of the right things and pleasantly--- was one of the best I have had and will get a letter of commendation from me. The steak was delicious. Had my usual french toast and bacon the next morning and ate with a man from Montvale,N.J. who travels on business on the train several times a year and enjoys it.Claims he is on time nine times out of 10....I did nothing to shatter that. He travels rom Newark to Gainesville(the first stop north of Atlanta).

One of the signs I am getting back to Atlanta, on my return,is seeing the MARTA rail __at times next to the Norfolk Southern tracks. Another sign is seeing my apartment building off in the distance......yes I get to see that from the Crescent(as well as from Marta)--always a nice thought.

The dining car steward on the southbound is a guy I have seen on that train for years-back when the Southern railroad operated it.

It was a good trip. Would be glad to go again tomorrow. Not too crowded northbound, much better crowds southbound. (On Saturday night) Three coaches northbound Friday, four coaches s..b on Saturday.Usual two sleepers, diner and lounge in each direction. Northbound the lounge was the kind which is all open lounge, southbound it was the kind with the smoking compartment.

This is the life for me!!


----------



## AlanB (Feb 11, 2003)

Cool trip, Bill. I'm glad it went well and thanks for the report.


----------



## Viewliner (Feb 11, 2003)

AlanB said:


> Cool trip, Bill. I'm glad it went well and thanks for the report.


I agree with Alan, thanks Bill.


----------

